
Seth Godin: Thrash at the beginning [video] - faramarz
http://the99percent.com/videos/5822/seth-godin-quieting-the-lizard-brain
======
devmonk
Interesting. This is about "Quieting the Lizard Brain". Seth created Yoyodyne.
Yoyodyne Propulsion Systems is from Buckaroo Banzai. Buckaroo Banzai has
Lizard references (Lectroids were lizards, Lizardo is last name of John
Lithgow's character):

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Adventures_of_Buckaroo_Banz...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Adventures_of_Buckaroo_Banzai_Across_the_8th_Dimension)

